
Driverless cars need Australia's lat/long coordinates to be corrected - angrygoat
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-28/why-it-matters-that-australias-coordinates-are-moving/7668014
======
dalke
It starts "Australia's coordinates are out by more than 1.5 metres", which is
a link to [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-28/aust-latitude-
longitud...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-28/aust-latitude-longitude-
coordinates-out-by-1-5m-scientists/7666858) .

That gives the reason for needing a new datum:

"Because Australia sits on the fastest moving continental tectonic plate in
the world, coordinates measured in the past continue changing over time.

The continent is moving north by about 7 centimetres each year, colliding with
the Pacific Plate, which is moving west about 11 centimetres each year."

That's some zippy fast movement!

